# FYI: 2005 M3 Update



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Just got a bulletin... As of December production 2004, all 2005 M3's will have the the enhanced suspension calibration (shocks and springs) that's normally included in the Competition package. There are no price changes associated with the update. Thought I'd share.


----------



## 95M3CSL (Jul 15, 2003)

*That would undermine BMWs advertising of the ZCP*

I would think that would undermine the advertising of the ZCP as an enhanced package since it is advertised with suspension enhancements. What's next? The ZCP package wheels as an option for everyone? Bigger brakes on all the cars?

I'm not really sure this makes sense for BMW, and, it would make those that paid extra for the ZCP angry and make their package content less since they only would have paid extra for access to a unique color, bigger front brakes, floating rotors with cast in holes, special wheels, unique interior trim, special DSC capabilities, different steering ratio, and a unique steering wheel.....

Makes you wonder and question this, doesn't it?

Regards,
95M3CSL
LA


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

95M3CSL said:


> I would think that would undermine the advertising of the ZCP as an enhanced package since it is advertised with suspension enhancements. What's next? The ZCP package wheels as an option for everyone? Bigger brakes on all the cars?
> 
> I'm not really sure this makes sense for BMW, and, it would make those that paid extra for the ZCP angry and make their package content less since they only would have paid extra for access to a unique color, bigger front brakes, floating rotors with cast in holes, special wheels, unique interior trim, special DSC capabilities, different steering ratio, and a unique steering wheel.....
> 
> Makes you wonder and question this, doesn't it?


It's BMW. It's a model that's closing in on the end of production. Not really anything to wonder about or question, IMO. If I had bought a "comp" package M3, I'd be a lot more upset when the new steering rack becomes standard on the non-comp M3. Springs and shocks are cheap and easy.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

·clyde· said:


> It's BMW. It's a model that's closing in on the end of production. Not really anything to wonder about or question, IMO. If I had bought a "comp" package M3, I'd be a lot more upset when the new steering rack becomes standard on the non-comp M3. Springs and shocks are cheap and easy.


 :stupid: I agree. This actually enhances the non-ZCP M3's to bolster their value and also not have a ton of dealers strictly ordering ZCP's.


----------



## marc92606 (May 15, 2003)

adrian's bmw said:


> Just got a bulletin... As of December production 2004, all 2005 M3's will have the the enhanced suspension calibration (shocks and springs) that's normally included in the Competition package. There are no price changes associated with the update. Thought I'd share.


How much different is this calibration from the 'standard' one? Also, how well will it work with the standard M3 wheels (18 inch)? An earlier post about the ZCP says that the suspension is calibrated for the larger wheels and brakes. Any ZCP owners care to comment? Thanks


----------



## kmurph (Mar 31, 2003)

95M3CSL said:


> I would think that would undermine the advertising of the ZCP as an enhanced package since it is advertised with suspension enhancements. What's next? The ZCP package wheels as an option for everyone? Bigger brakes on all the cars?
> 
> I'm not really sure this makes sense for BMW, and, it would make those that paid extra for the ZCP angry and make their package content less since they only would have paid extra for access to a unique color, bigger front brakes, floating rotors with cast in holes, special wheels, unique interior trim, special DSC capabilities, different steering ratio, and a unique steering wheel.....
> 
> ...


Also keep in mind that the U.S. customers pay less for the comp package than the Europeans so it's still probably a good deal....I remember reading that the option over in Europe is something like $5700...it's only $4k here...it's still a decent deal, IMO, for what you get ;although, if I were a ZCP owner, I'd probably be a little p*ssed off....but I would never pay extra for a ZCP anyways because I'd rather mod it myself with something better.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

In yet another interesting BMW move, the Competition Package and Premium Package can only be combined when also ordering Navigation.


----------



## 95M3CSL (Jul 15, 2003)

*Hmmm. Effort to maximize profit, minimize variants*

An opportunity for BMWNA to control variations and maximize profits at the end of a model run when those in the know and dealers anticipate a new M3 within 1.5-2.0 years.

There has also been mention of the beginnings of limitations on special things available due to running out of them as the model run begins to end.

Run out of steering wheels...LOL.

What about run out of 18 inch wheels and everyone has to get forged 19s....

Regards,
95M3CSL


----------



## Centurion (Jan 16, 2005)

Well, I would only be pissed if the price of the M3 didn't change. I would have felt like I paid thousands $$$ for something that is now offered at no additional cost.
But the fact is that it is only the shocks and springs and like someone posted earlier, it is a model that is going out and being replaced by the next generation (when?) so BMW should do something to spark interest and keep sales going. I don't fault them for this as it is typical business practice.


----------



## wkc5354 (Feb 4, 2005)

Intresting ?? i just order my 2005 M3 and my dealer never told me anything about the free shock and spring upgrade ?? I might have to call the dealer.

thanks for the info :thumbup:


----------



## Centurion (Jan 16, 2005)

wkc5354 said:


> Intresting ?? i just order my 2005 M3 and my dealer never told me anything about the free shock and spring upgrade ?? I might have to call the dealer.
> 
> thanks for the info :thumbup:


He/She would have sprung this on you the minute you walk away.

"Oh, by the way...I received an email from corporate this morning..." :jack:


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

wkc5354 said:


> Intresting ?? i just order my 2005 M3 and my dealer never told me anything about the free shock and spring upgrade ?? I might have to call the dealer.
> 
> thanks for the info :thumbup:


So basically, any non ZCP M3's arriving from late January to now will have the new suspension and they didn't tell us back in November. :eeps: That'a kinda weird after-the-fact disclosure. "Uhh, by the way, the M3 you took delivery of last week has the same suspension as the Comp pkg- heehee."


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

It's NBD on the upgraded springs and shocks being given to All 2005 M3's. It just means 2005 M3's are to be sligtly preferred to all others! :thumbup: 

This is actually a good thing, because now we finally know what the "tuned" suspension is, and it includes upgraded springs. Further, the other components of ZCP were the desired parts since we never knew what the 'tuned' suspension mods consisted of. I was hoping it involved uprated springs, but I was figuring simply revalved shocks.

So, ZCP still gets the desireable 19" wheels (8" in front), quicker steering, M-Track mode and larger drilled brakes with floating rotors from the CSL.

And has been noted, in USA it's at quite a reasonable price.


----------



## boxerman (Dec 13, 2004)

I wonder how this new suspension will work on a car equipped twith 18 in wheels.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

boxerman said:


> I wonder how this new suspension will work on a car equipped twith 18 in wheels.


Yeah really, I mean the M3 has been out since 2001 and now they think it could use a different suspension setting?


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

How can you identify from the previous setup...I drove an 04 at the dealership, but it was too far in between my first testdrive and when I got my 05, to tell the difference by simply driving the two...Is there any other way to tell if I got the zcp shocks and springs, other than production date?


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

My guess is that as the end of production is approaching BMW is working the final details of production planning, procurement of parts/assemblies, etc. and they've just decided to consolidate on one supplier or set of suspension parts. It is probably cheaper this way for them, hence more profit. If the supplier of the previous springs, etc. was just completing a production run and BMW said, "uhhhh, you need to set up and run us another 2,500 even though you usually do long runs of 5,000" then BMW was probably quoted a price that they determined did not make sense and just went with the ZCP parts since they're probably ordering more of them anyway. I'm sure it was run through Engineering first (hopefully) This is all just a guess but it is an educated one. I wouldn't read anything more into this than BMW planning the final production runs and aligning its procurement accordingly...and optimally.


----------

